# Angelteich im Garten anlegen?



## djlumo (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 
ich habe eine Vision. Ich habe einen ca 600m² großen Garten.
Habe schon lange die Vorstellung irgendwann einen See im Garten zu haben. Natürlich zum privatem Angeln.

Ist es möglich sich einen kleinen Teich anzulegen?
Wie groß müsste der Teich mind. sein um evtl Karpfen oder Hechte oder Zander? oder sonstige Fische zu besetzen? 
Wie teuer währe eine Pumpe (die Fische brauchen ja auch ordentlich Sauerstoff).

Soll nur für den privaten Gebrauch sein, deshalb reichen mir ein paar wenige Fische.

Ich möchte nur nicht immer 100km zu nem Forellensee fahren, ist auch nicht so mein Ding..

Evtl hat ja jemand Erfahrung und warscheinlich werden mir jetzt einige versuchen das ganze auszureden ?? 

Danke für die Antworten.

Gruß


----------



## Syntac (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

öhm, 600qm Garten? und wie groß soll der "See" werden?
Abgesehen von Genehmigungen glaube ich nicht, dass das für einen Angelteich langt...


----------



## Wunstorfer (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Wieviel von dem Grundstück soll denn Teich werden? Bei 20mx20m hast schon 400qm. Da passt dann grad noch der Liegestuhl und die Kiste Bier. :q Allerdings, den dann 2m tief... Da kannst schon ein paar Fischis einsetzen. Der wäre dann auf jeden Fall genehmigungspflichtig. Und kalkuliere die Folie grosszügig.


----------



## djlumo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Ich dachte eigentlich an nen kleinen Teich, allerdings weiß ich nicht wieviel Platz Fische brauchen. Nur Karpfen würden mir schoin langen...mit ein wenig Weißfisch besatz oder so...

Insgesammt sind es 1000m² Garten, 600m² Gerade Grünfläche ca. 


Ich dachte aber an einen Teich von ca 8meter*5meter.
Oder ist das zu klein?

Hab bisher leider keine Erfahrung, was sich hoffentlich bald ändert.


----------



## Wunstorfer (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

8x5 uih... Okay. Aber dadrin dann angeln? Is das nicht wie Autofahren in der Garage? Das wäre für mich nur ein Hälter auf Zeit.


----------



## djlumo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Naja bei uns ist ein Angelsee in der nähe der hat auch nur 15m*20m und da ist man dann nichtmal alleine. (Da hat man dann noch weniger Platz...)
Ok aber der Teich ist auch schlecht besucht und man kann seinen gegenüber mit der Angel pieken...

Ich denke für mich reicht das aber auf jeden Fall. Um ab und zu mal nen Fisch zu fangen wenn bedarf und/oder Lust besteht.


Ich denke jeztzt eher daran ob der Platz für die Fische ausreicht.
Und wieviele Fische ich dann besetzen könnte..


----------



## GolemX (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Als Zierteich hübsch, zum Köderfische züchten super, zum Karpfen hältern geht so und als Angelteich komplett unbrauchbar...



^^
Dem Stimme ich zu #6


----------



## djlumo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Okay,

Ich will ja nicht ständig darin angeln nur Karpfen oder ander Fische darin halten und ab und zu mal die Angel rein halten.


Ab welcher Größe muss man den Teich dann eig. anmelden?


----------



## HD4ever (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*



djlumo schrieb:


> Ich dachte aber an einen Teich von ca 8meter*5meter.
> Oder ist das zu klein?



und da denkst du über nen Zanderbesatz nach ??? #c
das wird nen schöner Köfiteich + ne Handvoll kleiner Karpfen oder Schleien |rolleyes


----------



## andy72 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

ich finde den gedanke mal richtig geil hast du über einen besatz mit schleien nachgedacht die wären genau das richtige für die grösse von teich, in der eifel gibts bombentrichter die kleiner sind und da gedeien die prächtig !!!


----------



## djlumo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das wird nen schöner Köfiteich + ne Handvoll kleiner Karpfen oder Schleien |rolleyes




Genau das würde mir schon reichen.

Ein paar Schleien, und kleine Karpfen reichen ja schon.

Wie gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung wieviele Fische man besetzen kann und wieviel Platz die brauchen.


Stippen ist ja auch ne feine Sache und wenn nötig hab ich immer Köfis bereit.


----------



## Wunstorfer (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Ich hab da mal die Sufu genutzt und auch was gefunden. Das sollte dich weiterbringen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116348&highlight=Teich+anlegen


----------



## Bungo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Also 8x5m ist nichts als Angelteich, also Koiteich okay, aber mehr nicht
10x15m ist dann schon besser geeignet als Angelteich.
Etwas Flachwasserzone an einer Seite, tiefste Stelle gut 2m.

Folie min 1,5mm, besser 2mm und ein dickes Vlies zum Untelegen macht dann ca 3500€.
Das solltest du investieren, bei solchen Tiefen lastet viel Druck auf der Folie. Außerdem musst du damit rechnen dass irgendwann mal ein Haken in der Folie hängt.

300.000L Wasser kosten dich, da ja immer das Abwasser oft mitgerechnet wird auch, auch ne Stange Geld. Also hier mal ein Grillen und etwas Bier für die Feuerwehr sponsoren, das ist günstiger.

Für Filter und Pumpe musst du bei der Größe ca 6000€ rechnen, außerdem sicherlich gut 100€ Strom pro Monat.

Wenn du Bäume im Garten hast werden die Wurzeln sicherlich zum Problem.
Außerdem darf der Teich nicht zu viel Sonne abbekommen

Alles in allem wird dich der Teich ca 12-13.000€ kosten schätze ich.
Laufende Kosten Pro Monat mit Strom, Wasser was neu rein muss, Fische/Futter,... 200€.

Ich hatte sowas vor Jahren auch mal vor.
Du kanst natürlich dünnere Folie, kein Vlies und eine absolut unterdimensionierte Pumpe nehmen und alles für evtl 5000€ bekommen, aber da wirst du nicht lange Spaß dran haben.


----------



## Lenzibald (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Servus. Ich würde wenn schon dann größer machen. Nen Bagger brauchst sowieso also dann gleich ausnützen. Wenn du mal eine Zeichnug von deinem Grundstück reinstellst könnte man ja mal planen in welche Ecke ein Teich am besten passt.
Am einfachsten einfach als Koiteich deklarieren wegen der Genehmigungen. Bei 600quadratmeter würde ich100 bis 200 fürn Teich einplanen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## bafoangler (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Das Abwasser muss nicht mitbezahlt werden wenn man die Gemeinde von der Befüllung informiert.
Wenn man nicht eine Woche lang den Wasserhahn laufen lassen will ists kein Problem mal bei der Feuerwehr nachzufragen, die füllen den Teich gerne an einem Nachmittag wenn man ein paar Steaks auf den Grill haut...

Greez


----------



## djlumo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Ich denke man muss ja nicht unnötig das Geld zum fenster rauswerfen oder?
3 Mann 3 Schaufeln und dann 1 Monat jeden Tag ein paar Stunden Buddeln. Anschließend den  ghanzen Rotz abholen lassen.

Dann den Teich den ich ja auch mit Ton auslegen könnte? Oder?
Der dann ca nächsten Herbst fertig währe noch bis zum nächsten Frühjahr stehen lassen und dann sollte auch Wasser drinn sein?!

(Ich habs ja nicht eillig)
In der Zeit Geld für ne Pumpe Sparen und Dann die Fische rein.
Ich würde dann sagen kommt man mit 5000€ aus..
Aber wie gesagt ich kann nur drüber nachdenken, kenn mich damit noch nicht so aus..

Und evtl. kann es ja wirklich ein Biotop werden. Welches keine Pumpe benötigt...Dann benötigt man ja noch weniger Geld..hmmm


----------



## H3ndrik (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

ich finde deine idee eigentlich suuupii 
ganz ehrlich...auch wenn man später dann kinder hat...gibste denen ne kleine stippe und abdafür  was meint ihr was die für nen spass haben!
deshalb...
viel glück beim planen und fertigbringen 
gruß H3ndrik


----------



## djlumo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> (P.S.: Meine Erfahrungen beruhen auf dem Bau von 2 Tümpeln von 3x7 und 6x8m, welche schöne, sich selbst erhaltene Biotope geworden sind...)




Wie viel haste denn pro Tümpel an Geld ausgegeben?

So in etwa währe es mir nähmlich am liebsten, und da ich Zeit habe kann es auch ruhig dauern bis es ein Gleichgewicht aufgestellt hat.

Außerdem bin ich ja nicht Krösus ..


----------



## djlumo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

OK Dann bleiben wir wohl bei der Folie.

Das heißt ich muss keine 12000€ investieren?
Das beruhigt mich ja, dann hätte ich mir nämlich lieber nen neues Auto gekauft 

Okay die Folie sollte auch nicht so das riesen Problem sein. Die könnte ich evtl aus meiner Firma bekommen.


----------



## djlumo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Jetzt bräuchte ich eben noch jemanden der gut rechnen kann!

Wieviel Meter Folie bräuchte ich bei 8m*5m und einer Tiefe von 2? m ?

Und wie Stark muss die Folie in diesem Fall sein?

Ich meine wie oben schon erwähnt kann man versuchen Stufen einzubauen, oder?
Zur Druckentlastung.


----------



## H3ndrik (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

sieht geil aus *LOB*


----------



## djlumo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Wirklich ein seehr schöner Teich. ich würde nur ein Paar Fische halten wollen, und nicht so viele Wasserpflanzen.

Ich stelle mir das ganze so in etwa vor...(in etwa diese Größe, vllt ein bisschen kleiner) Und ein wenig mehr Pflanzen.


----------



## djlumo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Ich nehm das Projekt jetzt einfach mal so in Angriff. Der Teich soll in etwa diese Größe haben. (Wie auf dem Bild) 

Jetzt muss ich nurnoch meine Freundin von dem Vorhaben überzeugen.
Aber das wird schon klappen.

Dann wird das nen Schleiensee mit evtl. einem Karpfen werden.
Gegen die Algen =)

Ich kauf mir jetzt erstmal nen *Teich zum selbstbauen Buch*


----------



## djlumo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wegen dem Wasser würde ich mich mal erkundigen, ob es genemigt wird, einen Brunnen auf dem Grundstück zu bohren. Außerdem evtl auch mal als Altenative zur Folie wasserdichten Spritzbeton in Betracht ziehen.



Genau das ging mir auch eben durch den Kopf. Ich werde mich mal erkundigen was günstiger ist. Beton gefällt mir besser aber falls der Teich irgendwann mal wieder weg soll wird das mit beton ziemlich doof..


----------



## Bungo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Wenns keine Wanne werden soll dann ca 13,5x11m Folie.
Also ca 149m²
Schau mal hier.
http://www.netmeile.de/teichfolie/teichbau2.html
Also zur 1mm Folie würde ich auf jeden Fall greifen.
Mit 300g/m² Schutzvlies ~800€.

Eine Pumpe würde ich auf jeden Fall verbauen da du ja auch einige Fische besetzen willst. Bei der Größe tut es dann allerdings das kleinere Modell.
Du musst den Teich dann weniger oft entschlammmen, hast klareres und sauberreres Wasser und im Sommer keine Sorgen wegen Sauerstoff (kann ja dann irgendwo schön reinsprudeln)
http://www.meinschoenerteich.de/teichfolie/teichfilter_czebra_klar.html
Hier den 30er oder zumindest den 15er. Den Filter hat ein Bekannter im Schwimmteich verbaut.
Optimal wäre sicherlich der 60er.

80m³ Erde mit der Hand versetzen... wird schwierig. Sind dann gut 160Tonnen Erde... dazu noch Wurzeln die zu durchtrennen sind. Da werdet ihr Spaß haben.


----------



## Bungo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ist auch anfälliger für Frostbrüche und dann ist der Teich kaum zu retten...


Richtig. Und das geht bei Temperaturen von -20°C und weniger wie wir sie diesen Winter z.B. hatten sehr schnell.


----------



## djlumo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

okay, 
dann weiß ich ja jetzt schon ne menge, also kein beton.
Wenn euch noch dinge einfallen immer her damit |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*



djlumo schrieb:


> Jetzt bräuchte ich eben noch jemanden der gut rechnen kann!
> 
> Wieviel Meter Folie bräuchte ich bei 8m*5m und einer Tiefe von 2? m ?
> 
> ...



Hallo djlumo!#h

Im Grunde genommen finde ich dein Vorhaben richtig gut.

Aber bist du dir über den Aufwand, die Kosten und auch über die Folgen deines Teichvorhabens überhaupt im Klaren?

*Aufwand*

Du willst mit 3 Leuten im Sommer eine Grube von ca. 8mx5mx2m ausheben.
Das gibt nen ganz schön anständigen Haufen Aushub!
Sagen wir so an die 50-60m³, wenn man Schrägen u. Flachwasserbereiche mit einrechnet.
Dann solltest du dir bewußt werden, dass es sich schon ganz schön ziehen kann so einen Teich mit Muskelkraft zu graben...
Geht zwar, aber ihr werdet nachher wissen was ihr gemacht habt!
Bei der Folie würde ich mir dann aber an deiner Stelle was Gutes gönnen.
Guck mal nach Wolfin-Folie. Gibt es auf Rollen und du kannst sie mit Hilfe einer Heißluftpistole genau auf deinen Teich zugeschnitten selbst verlegen. Wenn du Glück hast und ein Schnäppchen machst, dann bekommst du die 10m Rolle für ~ 60€.
Trotz der Folie würde ich an steinigen Stellen auch noch zusätzlich mit Lehm und Flies als Unterbau arbeiten.

So, nun hast du die Folie verlegt.
Jetzt kommt die innere Bepflanzung und Kies für den Boden.
Fische und alles andere Wassergeviechs mögen nämlich naggische Folie nicht sooo gerne.

Wenn du den Tümpel dann mit Grund, Pflanzen und vielleicht bissel was an Totholz (aus der Aquaristik) versorgt hast, dann Wasser marsch. Am Besten und schnellsten über den eben schon genannten Einsatz der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr.
Denk daran genug Bier kalt und min 2 Steaks/Feuerwehrmann bereit zu stellen.

Ist dein neues Biotop geflutet, dann solltest du es jetzt am Besten erst mal ein halbes Jahr stehen lassen und dann im kommenden Herbst oder Frühjahr besetzen.

Dann haben sich über die Wasserpflanzen und Insekten nämlich die Wasserwerte fischverträglich eingeregelt.
Aber auch hier solltest du jetzt mit einem Besatz sinnig vorgehen.
Erst mal Moderlieschen, Stichlinge und Schlammpeitzger einbringen.
Dann, um eine nachhaltig gute Wasserqualität zu erhalten, ohne großartig Filter zu nutzen, geh dir eine ganze Armada an Teichmuscheln kaufen.
Dazu noch Bitterlinge.

Jetzt läßt du den Tümpel noch mal ein halbes Jahr in Ruhe.
Und dann erst kannst du Rotfeder/Rotauge, Schleie, Karausche und ein paar Barsche einsetzen.
Das dann auch am Besten als Jungfische. Also braucht es nochmal locker 3-5 Jahre bis du mal bissel angeln kannst...

*Kosten

*Das geht eigentlich.
Für die Folie, Flies und Ton schätze ich wirst du ~ 3000-4000€
rechnen.
Dazu noch das was dir die Feuerwehr wegfuttert und wegschlabbert.
Ansonsten seh ich da jetzt nichts weiter an Kosten auf dich zu kommen...

...doch, HALT!
Ich hab noch was vergessen!


*Folgen*

Da du ja nicht einfach so ein "offenes" Gewässer in deinem Garten haben solltest. Gefahr des Ertrinkens für spielende Kinder!
Deshalb ist es schon ratsam, dein Areal oder zumindest den Teich mit einem Zaun einzufrieden.
Wären also nochmal ~ 2000-3000€ die hinzukommen. Schätzungsweise!

Dann, wie schaut's mit Nachbarn aus?
Wie weit ist dein Haus, bzw. Schlafzimmerfenster entfernt?

Ich frage nämlich deshalb, weil manche Nachbarn ganz schön sauer reagieren, wenn auf einmal im Sommer lautes Froschgequake in der Nacht daher kommt...




Auf gar keinen Fall will ich dir deinen Traum vom eigenen Tümpelchen vermiesen.
Doch klär besser vorher alle Eventualitäten!


----------



## Bungo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Also mir fällt auch nichts mehr ein.
Solltest halt bei der Planung drauf achten dass genug Schatten da ist. Denn so 70-80m³ heizen sich im Sommer sonst zu sehr auf und die Fische gehen über die Wupper.


Hätte aber noch ne Besatzidee.
Einen Hecht von  1,2m besetzten und dann macht auch die Fütterung mit 2-3 Pfund Futterfischen Spaß :q

Berichte bitte mal weiter wenn deine Planungen abgeschlossen sind!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

@ Kaulbarschspezi,

ja, bei normaler Teichfolie ist ein stufenweises Befüllen natürlich schon ratsam.

Aber die Wolfin Folie paßt man ja auch schon bei der Verlegung in alle Ecken ein. Da verrutscht dann eh nicht mehr so viel, da die Folie sehr schwer und dick ist...
Deshalb könntest du direkt komplett füllen.

Doch sicher ist sicher.
Also in Schritten befüllen und bepflanzen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*



Bungo schrieb:


> Hätte aber noch ne Besatzidee.
> Einen Hecht von  1,2m besetzten und dann macht auch die Fütterung mit 2-3 Pfund Futterfischen Spaß :q




Das wär's natürlich!

Den eigenen Weasler heranzuziehen...#6#6#6


----------



## djlumo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Folgen*
> 
> Da du ja nicht einfach so ein "offenes" Gewässer in deinem Garten haben solltest. Gefahr des Ertrinkens für spielende Kinder!
> Deshalb ist es schon ratsam, dein Areal oder zumindest den Teich mit einem Zaun einzufrieden.
> ...




Ja also nen Zaun gibts auf keinen Fall. Der steht bereits um den Garten.
Kinder kommen mir eh nicht in den Garten und wenn ich irgendwann selbst mal welche bekomme dann dürfen die eben nicht in den Garten 

Und mit den Nachbarn muss ich nochmal sprechen, da die aber alle noch sehr jung sind (20-30Jahre alt) sollte man sich da einigen können.


Muss ich sonen Teich dann beim Bauamt anmelden? Oder geht das alles so?


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*



djlumo schrieb:


> Ja also nen Zaun gibts auf keinen Fall. Der steht bereits um den Garten.
> Kinder kommen mir eh nicht in den Garten und wenn ich irgendwann selbst mal welche bekomme dann dürfen die eben nicht in den Garten
> 
> 
> ...




Das mit Zaun und Nachbarn ist natürlich top!#6


Ich würde beim Bauamt schon mal nachhören, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

Aber normalerweise sollte das kein Problem sein.

Ist ja ein Gartenteich, nur halt etwas größer als der 0815 Teich von Karl Müller!


----------



## djlumo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Ok alles klar.
Dann werde ich das mal alles prüfen und planen.
Danke


----------



## Bungo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*



djlumo schrieb:


> Und mit den Nachbarn muss ich nochmal sprechen, da die aber alle noch sehr jung sind (20-30Jahre alt) sollte man sich da einigen können.
> 
> Muss ich sonen Teich dann beim Bauamt anmelden? Oder geht das alles so?



Was die Nachbarn sagen sollte keine Rolle spielen aber man kann ja trotzdem höflich fragen, bzw es ankündigen.

Genehmigung...
Also es ist Bundesland abhängig. In manchen ist alles bis zu einer bestimmten m³ Zahl frei, in manchen muss alles ab 1,49m TIefe, in manchen alles ab 1,99m Tiefe gemeldet werden.
Also am besten bei der Gemeinde nachfragen.


Zu den vorher angesprochenen Fröschen:
Also es gibt da so ein Urteil vom BGH.
Wenn dein Nachbar genervt ist und dich anzeigt, dann geht das ganze vors Zivilgericht. Dort hat er überhaupt nur dann Chancen zu gewinnen wenn die Frösche eine bestimmte DB Zahl erzeugen. Und selbst dann ist es noch Ermessenssache.

Gehen wir davon aus er gewinnt. Dann hat er das Recht einen Antrag an die untere Wasserschutzbehörde zu stellen dass die Frösche umgesiedelt werden dürfen (das ist normalerweise verboten). Und wenn die nein sagen bleibt alles wie es ist.

Strafrechtlich kann einem aber gar nichts passieren.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Seeehr geile idee!
Find ich gut, dass du drannbleibst.
Von sowas hab ich ja auch schon oft geträumt... allerdings ist unser garten höchstens 45 m² groß :-D
daraus wird wohl nichts.

Aber ich wünsche dir viel spaß, beim verwirklichen deiner Träume :-D

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## dukewolf (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Gehört ja fast in die Kategorie..." Lustiges Vorhaben, daß durch Tips zum kippen verurteilt wird "

Es gab Tips zur Folie ( 1,5 - 2 mm ) die ich etwas für übertrieben halte.
Weiter wurde nicht nach den Unterboden nachgefragt, bzw. kamen keine Infos zur Bodenstruktur.

Tips wie Ton oder Spritzbeton ....roffl :q
Was wäre billiger ?  Spritzbeton, Ton, oder Folie ?
Eindeutig die Folie, da sie sich den Bodenbewegungen anpasst.  Denn passt der Unterboden nicht, bekommt der Beton oder der Ton sofort Risse.
Sollte dann noch ein sandiger durchlässiger Untergrund vorhanden sein, dann viele Grüße an das Wasserwerk .

Ein Brunnen nützt gar nichts, um daraus den Teich immer zu befüllen, da Brunnen oder Quellwasser kein Sauerstoff enthält.
Ein Teich im Garten, sollte als natürliches Refugium betrachtet werden, daß man als Teich so anlegt, um ein Spiegel der richtigen Natur wiederzugeben.
Nicht um damit sich evtl. Tageskarten für Angelteiche zu erparen.#d

Eine Frage von mir ...
Warum müssen Angler immer denken, sie könnten sich im Garten ein Angelteich bauen, und diesen mit Karpfen, Zander und Hechten zu besetzen ?#q
Wo bitte bleibt dabei der Wels , Stör und Aalbesatz ?:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*



dukewolf schrieb:


> Gehört ja fast in die Kategorie...
> *"Lustiges Vorhaben, daß durch Tips zum kippen verurteilt wird"*
> 
> Es gab Tips zur Folie ( 1,5 - 2 mm ) die ich etwas für übertrieben halte.
> ...





Mann Mann Mann Wolfi!#d

War scheinbar zu spät für dich, um noch was Sinnvolles zu schreiben...#c#q

Alle Postings die zu dem Thema bisher erstellt wurden sind Vorschläge und Tipps.

Ist dir das denn nicht aufgefallen???#h
Oder hast du dir noch nicht mal die Mühe gemacht und überhaupt ein Post vor deinem geistigen Erguss gelesen?

Aber dann hier groß den Hafen aufreißen!#6

Solche Klugschei_ss_erei kombiniert mit dümmlichen Anschuldigungen kannst du dir aufheben und in deiner Lieblingskneipe am Stammtisch zum Besten geben.

Hier ist das so nötig wie ein Kropf!


Kennst du den Spruch mit dem Wald?

Wie man nämlich hineinruft, so hallt es wieder hinaus!


----------



## dukewolf (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

So nun ist mein Pc wieder gerichtet, und ich benötige keine 2 Std zum schreiben.   Sorry also für die Uhrzeit, die mir hier vorgehalten wurde....|kopfkrat
Komisch das man sich angegriffen fühlt, von wegen " Wald und hallt es zurück " .
Wie ging der Spruch ? Wer am meißten brüllt, hat ....?

Aber mal in Ruhe, da ich keinen vor den Kopf knallen wollte.

Quell oder Brunnenwasser haben sehr wenig, bis gar keinen Sauerstoff ( klaro kommt das auf den Untergrund drauf an ) .

Wenn ich sagte, daß Karpfen und Co in einem Gartenteich nichts zu suchen haben, ist das allein meine Meinung, oder darf ich diese hier nicht äußern ?  
Ist ja schließlich nicht der erste Thread den ich diesbezüglich gelesen habe, wie es anscheinend die Mode ist, ein Gartenteich als Angelteich anzulegen .
Ich habe den Beruf als Landschaftsgärtner einmal erlernt, also ist die Andeutung " Ich bin ein Klug*******r " wohl doch sehr überheblich .
Denn als ich den Beruf erlernte, stand die Natur noch in Vordergrund, und nicht der Nutzen den man aus einem Teich ziehen kann.

Oder die Fragen :
Sind in dem Garten Bäume vorhanden, wo du den Teich bauen willst.   
Es kommt nicht auf die Bäume an, sondern auf die Art der Bäume !   Sind es Flach. - Herz.- oder Pfahlwurzler ?

Wenn ein Threadsteller eine Frage hat, sollte man alle Antworten zulassen die hilfreich sind, was von euch ja auch fachlich beantwortet wurde.  Das bestritt ich ja auch gar nicht.   Habe manche Antworten nur sehr kritisch unterfragt.
Nicht erwünscht ? |kopfkrat


----------



## esgof (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

hallo djlumo,
bin zufällig hier drauf gestoßen weil ich auch etwas in der Richtung vorhabe,was ist denn daraus geworden 
gruß esgof


----------



## troutkiller2 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Hallo Leute,
dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort.
Denn ich habe ein solches Projekt durchgeführt.
Zunächst war da mein alter Gartenteich.(4*4m)
Da habe ich dann die Folie raußgemacht und angefangen zu graben.:q
Zum Schluss waren es dann 13m Länge und 4-5m Breite.
Davon sind 80% Tiefwasser (1,2-1,8m) und 20% Flachwasser
(5-80cm).
Nun holte ich mir 1mm PVC Folie (130qm zu 5,5€/qm) und 500g/m²
Vlies (100qm zu 3,5€/qm) also gesamt an die 1100€.
Das ist natürlich nicht alles, da kommt noch Filter mit Pumpe(mindestens 2000-3000€ bei der Größe)hinzu.
Außerdem noch je nach Bedarf Belüfter(500€) und Dekoration
(Steine, Pflanzen usw.).
Außerdem noch Schlammsauger, Kescher, Becken bei Krankheiten, Notfall-Pumpe, usw.
Also wer wirklich daran interessiert ist sollte es sich vorher gut überlegen.
Zu berücksichtigen sind nämlich noch die laufenden Kosten
und die sind nicht gerade gering bei 0,25-0,5kw/h.
Im Sommer nochmal einige m³ Frischwasser.
Also da kommt schon was zusammen.
Ich halte seid nun 4-5Jahren Forellen und über den Winter auch manchmal Saiblinge darin.
Wenn die Forellen dann soweit sind(ca.2kg aufwärts) lad ich nen
Kumpel ein.
Schnell ein Pilotkügelchen auf die 20er Schnur, Haken dran binden und nen Regenwurm aufpieksen, rein damit und Post ab.:q


MfG
Jan


----------



## KArpfen97 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Mich würde auch intrerssierne was daraus geworden ist . Den Teich schaufeln ist ein rießen geschäft ich hab mit meim Freund ein teich ca. 4*2 m lang und 1.10 m tief gebaut wir haben ca. 3 wochen geschaufelt.

Mfg KArpfen97


----------



## troutkiller2 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Hallo Karpfen,

da wart ihr aber faul wir haben bei mir die ca.6fache Fläche in 1 Woche ausgebuddelt.
In den Ferien jeden Tag um 8 Uhr raus und dann Graben bis man Blasen an den Fingern bekam.:q


----------



## Maik(Barschfan) (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angelteich im Garten anlegen?*

Also ich habe selber einen kleinen teich mit gutem Fischbesatz wie : Barsch,sehr große Kaulbarsche und Gründlingen und Ukels, sehr schön geworden


----------

